# Happy Independace day!



## maxpayne_lhp

Happy Fourth of July, my dear American friends, have a great day!
My greeting card for you guys: GREETING CARD


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Thanks... Ouch, sorry my Canadian friends, I missed yours. Anyway. This greeting card is not very attractive rite? Better redo it


----------



## shev

Almost independance day here. its only 10:00 o clock july 3rd.

hey maxpayne, do they got a lot of fire works down there?


----------



## fishfreaks

haha thanks  i thought it was great no reason to change it 

ps. my fishies say thanks too!


----------



## fishfreaks

haha thanks  i thought it was great no reason to change it

ps. my fishies say thanks too!


----------



## fishfreaks

oops sorry guys :help:


----------



## Lexus

Thank you Max! maybe next year you will be able to experience one!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Lexus: no... this time next yere, I'll be home for VISA renewance. 
Shev: yes... they do have them around here for the goverment. People are not allowed to use.


----------



## mrmoby

Thanks Max! Your knowledge of American culture and language is pretty impressive. I wouldn't even be able to find a bathroom in your country, never mind know of any holidays. I got to ask though, What are you thanking Condoleeza Rice for? Just curious?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Thanks... I have never noticed that! 
Well about Ms Rice, she's, however, on top of the system that issued me a VISA  I dunno, it sounds stupid... so I'm think of a new signature 
So how was yor day?


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the gretting card Max.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

He he... so how was your day? It's not the end yet but... wonder how you have spent it


----------



## guppyart

ya even though I an canadian I watched a concert they broadcast on C-band dish I watched the beach boys that was fu to watch live


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Sorry to hear that Baby_Baby...
So how was Canadian day, Guppyart?


----------



## guppyart

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Sorry to hear that Baby_Baby...
> So how was Canadian day, Guppyart?


okay but very boring there where no fireworks. The only highlight was that a group of us guys got together and played xbox until midnight.
ghost reacon 2, republic commando, and halo 2 very good games.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Republic Commando  You told me via MSN rite? Ha ha... I'm a Star Wars freak


----------



## guppyart

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Republic Commando  You told me via MSN rite? Ha ha... I'm a Star Wars freak


ya I told you. And hey don't worry I love star wars and star trek okay I love all sci-fi thats well made


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> Yall Need Hobbies! And Girfriends


hey you like comics and I have to many hobbies and I do need a girl friend


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> and I do need a girl friend


So do I  anyone has any experience? lol


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> i have experiences! but only in having boyfriends, so i can't help ya there! lol
> i hit one of guppyart's nerves....ohhhhhhhhh ha ha


and your only 13 to kids these days.
and no I just like making it look like that. I don't care what other people think about me.


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> Ya. Ha Ha! What Do You Mean "only 13"????????hmmmmmmmm


most kids just be kids and don't try to have b/f and g/f at that point but I guess kids will be kids


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> Hey!!!! I'm Not A Kid! How Think You Dumb I Am!


I don't think you dumb I am just kidding.
its nice that you have someone to love you.


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> What Do You Mean?


I am saying your lucky to have a boyfriend that loves you
and that I need a girlfriend that loves me


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> I don't have a boifrien anymore. He broke up with me cuz he is cheating on me....


sorry my bad I thought you did I guess that was someone else.


----------



## fish_doc

My fish didn't care for the fireworks I dropped in their tanks. I just wanted a little celebration for them to. LOL

*WARNING: DO NOT TRY THIS YOURSELF. I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING RESULTING FROM THIS POST*.


----------



## fishfreaks

Hahahahahahahahahahaha That Was Hillarious Fish Doc :-D


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

[email protected]_doc
Ha ha ha ha... good that I'm not having breakfast... or my coffee


----------



## shev

Unfortunately we couldnt light any fireworks off at our house since the neightbor has horses, and they freaked out when fire works went off.


the grand finale!! >>>>>GRAND FINALE<<<<<

kaboom.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool video!


----------



## mlefev

shev said:


> Unfortunately we couldnt light any fireworks off at our house since the neightbor has horses, and they freaked out when fire works went off.
> 
> 
> the grand finale!! >>>>>GRAND FINALE<<<<<
> 
> kaboom.



Pretty cool. We can't ever light them off either because there's too much dry grass. I always go up to my parents' house to watch the display over the lake. Every year they (the people on the lake, not my parents) try to catch the barge on fire...lol. Your video reminded me of home...hehe.


----------



## fishfreaks

haha last year at our old house we did lots of fireworks, so many that a neighbor down the road came over and yelled at us :-D She said she was goona call the cops. HAHAHA


----------



## fishfreaks

is that video with the fireworks across the lake or something? those people walking by look a little too close for comfort


----------



## fish_doc

We have had 3 houses in the city burn this week due to illegal fireworks. Yesterdays fire was a house that had 13 kids in the family. Thats one big family out of a house. The police department said they have taken over $10,000 in illegal fireworks so far this year.


----------



## shev

I remember my old friends dad was a cop, and every illegal firewrok he confiscated (which was quite a bit, lots of indian reservations that sell them) he lit off with us. pretty sweet stuff.

4th of july, I was looking around city limits,there were waaay too many fireworks going off for the police to do anything.

oh btw, in the video I think 3 people died or got injured from the explosion.


----------

